

How to survive a Tech Conference - janogonzalez
http://zachholman.com/posts/how-to-survive-tech-conferences/

======
chx
Good points but instead of getting a mifi get a Pepwave Surf On-The-Go -- it's
the only 5Ghz capable travel router I am aware of. The 2.4GHz band will be
crowded and the 5Ghz band has way, way more channels
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels#5.C2.A0GH...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels#5.C2.A0GHz_.28802.11a.2Fh.2Fj.2Fn.29)

------
TommyDANGerous
I've never been to one, but it seems like it could be overwhelming as much as
it is fun and educational.

~~~
ecoffey
Went to railsconf for the first time this week. I've never felt so exhausted
from just sitting and listening. (Not to mention I've exceeding my yearly
tolerance for tiny uncomfortable conference room chairs)

~~~
brackin
Probably aren't for everyone but I don't think most of the value I get from a
conference comes from the talks but the collection of like minded people.

~~~
ecoffey
Definitely. Your brain just gets so saturated and you feel pulled in a bunch
of different directions. "I want to work on this! Oh and that! Wow that other
thing will help our app here! But first this!"

~~~
DrJ
isn't this from every conference in the field? (not trying to chide but, yes
the burning out happen with everyone conference!)

